# Suggest Digital Camera



## harmik (Apr 13, 2008)

Firstly, i wanna know if a Digi cam will be available at a lesser price in singapore, than in India.. if any1 knows, kindly tell...

Now, plz advise me a digicam
-abt 8MP
-3X + optical zoom
-good enough battery life (around 50shots with flash. if battery is not bundled, it shud be easily available nd cheap. if its costly, then rechargeable....
-normal usage for some trip or party etc..
-decent macro mode
-video with sound
-nd some misc features like self timer, autofocus, image stabilisation, etc ...
-decent looks nd not tooo bulky...
budget- around 15K...
thnx


----------



## harmik (Apr 13, 2008)

How about Canon Powershot A720IS ??
Seems good..

Source: *www.dpreview.com/reviews/canona720is/page11.asp
Battery life 
The A720 IS runs on two AA batteries, which as usual brings benefits (universal availability) and problems (limited capacity and slower than usual flash recycling) in almost equal measure. CIPA standard testing suggests you can expect to get around 140 shots out of the camera with Alkaline batteries or 400 with NiMh rechargeables.

also suggest any other good camera....


----------

